# Mexican dishes



## kimbaby (Feb 10, 2006)

any one have a recipe they would like to share with me,this is my favorite ethinic food.... I thank you in advance!


----------



## jbib (Feb 10, 2006)

Here's a ridiculously simple but delicious recipe for Pork Puebla Style:

2 lbs. pork, cut in cubes as for stew
3 large tomatoes, peeled and coarsely chopped
6 Anaheim chiles, canned or fresh and/or 2 large bell peppers, coarsely chopped
1 onion, coarsely chopped
3 garlic cloves, minced

Place the meat cubes in a pan with a little water and cover. Cook slowly until meat is tender, water disappears and pork is brown and beginning to fry in its own fat. Add the other ingredients, stir and simmer, loosely covered, until tender and well seasoned - at least 2 hours or so. 

I wait until this point to add salt or other seasonings - and usually don't need to add anything. It cooks down to a fairly thick stew and is even better the next day, though we rarely have any left over.

Serve with refried beans and tortillas.


----------



## Brianschef (Feb 10, 2006)

Nachos 'n Gravy

1 can of chili w/no beans
1 can of condensed tomato soup
1 can enchilada sauce
Shredded cheese

Mix together and heat thru.  Take one large heated plate and sprinkle with nachos.  Pour over heated gravy and sprinkle with alot of shredded cheeses.  Place under broiler until cheese is melted.  Serve hot from the oven.

*NOTE: You can add chopped jalapeno's, sour cream, chopped tomatoes, chopped onions, minced cilantro(or parsley), or any other topping of your choice, this is good no matter what you add!  ; )


----------



## Phil (Feb 10, 2006)

*We eat Tex-Mex three times a week*

...and tonight is one of them. My wife loves taco salad, and I make a good one. Here is what I do. 
Brown lean ground beef, or sirloin with 1c. chopped onions, salt, pepper. Add about 3/4 c. water, 2-3 cloves minced garlic, 1 tsp. sugar, 2 Tbs good chili powder, 1 tsp. cumin, 1/2 tsp. oregano. You may want to add a can of rinsed pinto beans. I add a little wine, and cook till about dry. You need to buy some taco boats, somtimes they are hard to find. If not, use tortilla chips. For the fixins', we like white rice. If Texmati is available in your area, it is outstanding. We use chicken broth instead of water to cook the rice.  We bake the taco boats till crisp and fill them with a little rice, taco meat, grated cheddar or jack cheese, and black olives, shredded lettuce, diced tomatos and cilantro. Top it with a few splashes of Italian dressing. I have sour cream, home made avacado salad as garnish, and, of course the main course, jalapeno peppers, and your favorite salsa.  Hope you like it like we do.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Kim,
most people like the red enchilada sauce, me I love the green..Don't know how you feel about it, but, I'll give you a green sauce recipe I use with chicken enchiladas..

Heat 1/3c. veggie oil in a 3-4 qt. pan over med heat. Add 2 med sized onions,chopped; cook sitrring til soft. maybe 5 min.
Stir in 1 large can diced green chiles (7 oz.) 2-cans (13 oz. ea.)  tomatillos, drained/ 1-c. chicken stock or broth, 3-4  Tab. fresh lime juice,2-tea. dry mexican oregano and 1 tea. ground cumin. Bring to boil;reduce heat and simmer, uncovered, stirring occasionally, for 25 min. Whirl in blender or F/P til smooth Season to taste with salt..I dip  my warmed corn tortillas in this, fill with seasoned cooked chicken, shredded jack cheese, and diced onions, roll, top with green sauce, put on some shredded jsack cheese, top with a dollop of sour cream and sprinkle on some chopped cilantro.  and a sprinkle of cilantro..

kadesma


----------



## Dina (Feb 10, 2006)

Kim,
What do you want?  Tamales, enchiladas, Mexican rice, charro beans, chicken in mole sauce, tacos, chimichangas, pozole, etc?  The list is endless.  I'd be glad to share my heritage with you.


----------



## Phil (Feb 11, 2006)

*Dina, have you ever heard of a tamale.....*



			
				Dina said:
			
		

> Kim,
> What do you want? Tamales, enchiladas, Mexican rice, charro beans, chicken in mole sauce, tacos, chimichangas, pozole, etc? The list is endless. I'd be glad to share my heritage with you.


 
...that was filled with chicken, potatoes and carrots? While my wife was having her hair done, a lady came to the beauty shop selling these unusual tamales. But, my wife changed stylists and we never got another tamale. It reminded me of a chicken pot pie in a tamale. I'll never forget how good it was. Here's hoping you know.


----------



## Dina (Feb 11, 2006)

Phil,
That would be a Salvadorian tamale. It is often called a "tamale Veracruzano".  My husband's family are notorious for them! They are really not very hard to make; mother-in-law and I whipped them up quickly one Christmas. It's made with a chicken stock corn dough, filled with chicken with red sauce, olives or capers, potatoes, and sometimes carrots. They are wrapped in banana plant leaves. The leaf disperses a distinct flavor to the dough. It's so delicious! I will PM you with the recipe.


----------



## Phil (Feb 11, 2006)

*Bingo! I can't believe it...*



			
				Dina said:
			
		

> Phil,
> That would be a Salvadorian tamale. It is often called a "tamale Veracruzano".  My husband's family are notorious for them! They are really not very hard to make; mother-in-law and I whipped them up quickly one Christmas. It's made with a chicken stock corn dough, filled with chicken with red sauce, olives or capers, potatoes, and sometimes carrots. They are wrapped in banana plant leaves. The leaf disperses a distinct flavor to the dough. It's so delicious! I will PM you with the recipe.



...when I'd tell folks about those they thought I made it up. I really don't remember the banana leaves, but am looking forward for the recipe. A million thanks.


----------



## jkath (Feb 11, 2006)

Here are a couple of super easy tried and true starter recipes for you:

Mexican* Deviled Eggs*

8 hard boiled eggs
1/2 c. shredded cheddar cheese
1/4 c. mayonnaise (light is fine)
1/4 c. salsa (make it a good, fresh one!!!)
2 Tbsp. sliced green onions
1 Tbsp. sour cream (again, light is fine)
Salt to taste
Black olive slices and/or avocado cubes

Slice eggs in half, like you would for regular deviled eggs and empty out the yolks into a bowl. Mash. To the yolks, add remaining ingredients. Put mixture into a ziploc baggie and cut one lower corner out. Pipe mix into the egg white halves. Top each with an olive slice and/or an avocado cube. Serve immediately or chill till ready to serve.

*Cold Weather Mexican Soup*

Boil water (about 2/3 full in stockpot) 
then add:
enough chicken bouillon cubes for a good broth. 
4 russet potatoes, each skinned & cut into large cubes. 
1 large pkg Louis Rich chicken pieces, cutting any that are too big. 

When potatoes are cooked, add: 
3 cans diced tomatoes 
1 jar Trader Joe's Habenero & Lime Salsa (if you don't have Trader Joe's, any GOOD medium-spicy salsa will do)
4 stalks cut-up celery
1 small pkg. frozen sweet corn
1 can (undrained) pinto beans
1 can red kidney beans.

Boil till flavor mixes well.
Top each individual bowl with a large serving of shredded cheddar, and put a few thick tortilla chips on top.

It's also delish when you float a few slices of avocado on top!

When I read your question, Phil, I thought you may have been asking about empanadas. Dina, you ought to post your recipe so we all can taste it


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 21, 2006)

*Avacado Salad*



			
				Phil said:
			
		

> ...and tonight is one of them. My wife loves taco salad, and I make a good one. Here is what I do.
> Brown lean ground beef, or sirloin with 1c. chopped onions, salt, pepper. Add about 3/4 c. water, 2-3 cloves minced garlic, 1 tsp. sugar, 2 Tbs good chili powder, 1 tsp. cumin, 1/2 tsp. oregano. You may want to add a can of rinsed pinto beans. I add a little wine, and cook till about dry. You need to buy some taco boats, somtimes they are hard to find. If not, use tortilla chips. For the fixins', we like white rice. If Texmati is available in your area, it is outstanding. We use chicken broth instead of water to cook the rice.  We bake the taco boats till crisp and fill them with a little rice, taco meat, grated cheddar or jack cheese, and black olives, shredded lettuce, diced tomatos and cilantro. Top it with a few splashes of Italian dressing. I have sour cream, home made avacado salad as garnish, and, of course the main course, jalapeno peppers, and your favorite salsa.  Hope you like it like we do.



Phil, your post sounds interesting.  I am sorry I overlooked this one and would like to know about avacado salad.  Could you share your recipe?  Also what about burrito recipe?  You have good one.  Now they tell me they want burritos rather than getting at restaurant.  thanks

I love Texmati, just recently tried it.  Do you like their risotto?


----------



## bobngreen (Feb 22, 2006)

*huevos moulenos - eggs motul style*

I had this dish in Cozumel, MX 

I put it on the brunch menu at a local 4 star resturant.  People went wild over it.

Assemble the following:

fresh eggs
chopped virginia or mild ham
refried black beans (canned is ok)
queso fresca - crumbly mexican cheese - do not substitute
corn tortillas
your favorite salsa
frozen peas (optional - I left them off at the resturant - this does
                 make the dish authentic)

Warm 2 tortillas in a skillet - flip, spread thin layer of refried beans,
add one sunny side egg on each tortilla (eggs should be soft)
pour warm salsa on each
sprinkle ham, then cheese. then peas on each tortilla

to plate up -  put the finished tortillas on a warm plate - ganish with cilantro and mango slices.


----------



## Phil (Feb 22, 2006)

*I'm not sure mine is a classic, but..*



			
				In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Phil, your post sounds interesting. I am sorry I overlooked this one and would like to know about avacado salad. Could you share your recipe? Also what about burrito recipe? You have good one. Now they tell me they want burritos rather than getting at restaurant. thanks
> 
> I love Texmati, just recently tried it. Do you like their risotto?


 
..I look for ripe avacados and mash them with a fork. I use minced green onions, fresh minced garlic, fresh lime juice, salt, a few minced jalapeno peppers, and a teaspoon of the juice from the jar of jalapeno peppers; cover with plastic wrap and let it set for a few hours in the fridg. Now here's a silly thing, but I like it. My wife is a texture freak. Sometimes if I'm having soft tacos, I take the cooked meat and run it through the Cuisinart. It just gives it a fluffy texture.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 22, 2006)

*Phil*

thanks for your recipe.  Sound unusual so I will try it.  You really experiment in the kitchen.  Be happy your wife allows you to work in there.  I am sure she is pleased with your efforts and I commend you both for it.  As long as it works, that is what's important.  Avacados are something majority of my friends stay away from.  Hope I can have the success you have.  Thanks again for the time.


----------



## Phil (Feb 22, 2006)

*Thank you, however..*



			
				In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> thanks for your recipe. Sound unusual so I will try it. You really experiment in the kitchen. Be happy your wife allows you to work in there. I am sure she is pleased with your efforts and I commend you both for it. As long as it works, that is what's important. Avacados are something majority of my friends stay away from. Hope I can have the success you have. Thanks again for the time.


...I've been married for 39 years to my ninth grade sweetheart, and have cooked as long as we've been married. I used to get home before her and would start dinner. She doen't have the passion of cooking as I do, but she is a very good cook. We learned to cook together and know each other tases very well. She doesn't venture out like I will, though. I like to try different things in restaruants, while she tends to play it safe with things she knows, ie. chinese. We eat at the same place Saturday nights and she has about six entrees she likes. Just last week, I said you haven't ever had chop suey. I haven't eaten it in 40 years, let's give it a try. She went nuts over it. Couldn't believe she has missed out on it for all these years. Now, I'm a hero. What do I do next week?


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 22, 2006)

Phil, next you come out here and help me cook Mexican for 100 people (see my post in party planning).


----------



## Quizzie (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey Dina... You are whom I am looking for. I need a good authentic recipe
for Tamales. My grandmother passed on with this recipe for the massa. I know the filling. It would be using a 5lb bag of massa.. She used to make them with raisins (yuk). Those I don't want to remember. "have you had them with raisins?"


----------



## Quizzie (Feb 27, 2006)

*South Texas Picco De Gallo*

*SOUTH TEXAS PICCO DE GALLO*

*1 large tomato*
*1 large avacado*
*1 med. red onion *
*2 ceranno peppers*
*1 reg jalepeno*
*1/2 cup cilantro*
*1/2 lemon*
*1/2 lime*
*salt*
*ground pepper*

*Dice your tomato's, red onions and avacados. Place in small  bowl.*
*Dice your peppers into small pieces. Chop cilantro finely. Toss all ingrediants gently. (as not to bruise the veggies) Add lemon and lime juice (fresh is best) salt and pepper to taste.*

*This may be stored in a sealed container for up to 2-3 days in lower part of fridge. Enjoy all*


----------



## Dakota Rose (Mar 16, 2006)

Here's a fast and easy recipe: Sour Cream Chili Bake

1 lb. hamburger
1/4 cup chopped onion 
1 (16 oz.) can kidney beans, drained
1 (15 oz.) can tomato sauce
1 envelope taco seasoning
1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese (I use more!)
3 1/2 cups corn chips, crushed
1 1/4 cups sour cream
Cook hamburger and onion together. Drain. Stir in beans, tomato sauce, 3/4 cup cheese. Let simmer a few minutes, may need to add water as the chili cooks. Sprinkle 2 1/2 cups chips in bottom of 8x8 baking dish. Cover with chili. Bake @ 350 for 20-25 minutes. Removing dish from oven, spread sour cream over chili. Top with remaining corn chips and cheese. Bake 3-5 minutes longer. 

Enjoy! Dakota Rose


----------



## cocinero (Mar 17, 2006)

*Tostada de Frijoles Negros*

A Mexican Recipe as Requested:

Cook a couple pounds of blackbeans with some chopped white onion, garlic, and during the last 1/2 hour of cooking 2 heaping tablespoons of chopped epazote (epazote lends a very traditional Mexican flavor to blackbeans). Season lightly and carefully with salt. Reserve some of the cooking liquid. 

Place some cooking oil (lard is traditional) in a frying pan, some finely chopped white onion and saute for acouple of minutes. Add a couple of cups of mashed blackbeans and fry stirring often. When beans have been fried for a few minutes and begin to dry add some of the cooking liquid and whisk well.
Season with salt if necessary and keep warm.

Slice two medium red onions into rings and squeeze fresh lime juice over them. Crumble some dried Mexican oregano over the onions and
season lightly with salt.

Fry a few corn tortillas until golden and place on paper towels to drain.

To serve: Place some fried blackbeans on each tostadas and top with some of the marinated onions. Top with a little of your favorite salsa or bottled hot sauce. 

Buen Provecho!

Bill Gibson
"aficionado de la cocina mexicana"


----------

